# French Aires: new panoramic viewing site



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

I saw this post by a member of the "out & about" site and on investigation I agree with him that this seems on the face of it an excellent resource! The data base is far from complete but the individual who is compiling it is touring the sites regularly with his camera.

http://www.panoramic-camping-rest-area-motorhome-france.com/


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Nice one ! . . good to see 360deg around the Aires - hope more are visited & loaded into the database


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Now that is impressive (if a little gimmicky). 8) 

Problem I suspect is the bandwidth required, excellent resource from the home PC but I suspect it won't be very useable with typical French mobile internet access.

Well done so far though, looks good.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Looks great... will probably spend hours on winter evenings choosing where to go!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Agree with Gaspode. Great idea but for me there will never be a better resource than camping car infos and of course they do an offline version. Anything that can be used offline and online gets my vote. Cc infos has 16000 stops on now all over Europe. It could do with some help from someone with this type of idea though.


----------



## mags52 (May 9, 2010)

Really great - thanks.


----------



## monkeyboy72 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks, really nice resource


----------



## quicksam (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice one - well spotted


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks, I can see me spending a lot of time looking at this site

Frank


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

A handy resource for researching places to stop. Hope the site will continue to develop so that more of France is included.

Thanks for posting the link.
Mike


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

That really is a handy site to help you plan ahead.

Just one niggle -
The bad news is the Aire shown on the site at St Jean de Monts closed earlier this year.
The good news is that two more better ones opened close by - get the camera out for them both!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Great site with much potential added to:-
*Useful and Informative Continental Websites.*
here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-38368.html#38368


----------

